# Neuer Komplett-Gaming-PC im Mittelklassebereich



## Dels (29. Januar 2021)

Moin an alle Hardware-Experten!

Leider ist mein aktueller PC seit vorgestern komplett abgeraucht und unbrauchbar geworden - komme nicht mehr über die Nutzung außerhalb des abgesicherten Modus hinaus... aber ist eh schon alles über 8 Jahre alt und es wird Zeit für ein schnelles, neues Spielzeug.

Mir ist klar, dass das der denkbar ungünstigste Zeitpunkt ist für ein neues System, aber ich kann ja keine paar Monate ohne PC vegetieren. 

*Ich könnte daher eure Empfehlungen gebrauchen für einen Komplett-PC + Monitor + Soundsystem im Mittelklassebereich.*
PC wird hauptsächlich genutzt zum Zocken (hauptsächlich Simulationsspiele, daher ist mir viel Leistung wichtiger als top Reaktionszeiten) und zur Bildbearbeitung.

 Sonstige Kriterien: 
- sollte möglichst leise sein, auch bei hoher Last. (Wasserkühlung?? Zu kompliziert/teuer für "Hausgebrauch"?)
- Gehäuse oben muss ohne Lüftungsschlitze gebaut sein, bzw. Aufbau im Inneren sollte keinen Lüfter in diesem Bereich haben, der sie braucht/nutzt. Hintergrund: PC steht nahe am Katzenbaum und sollte daher nicht den ganzen Schmutz einfangen..  Mein aktueller Tower tut das leider 
- möglichst nur eine große SSD

Budget: 
*zwischen 1500 und 3000€* ist es mir wert (also inklusive Monitor und Soundsystem, soll aber beides nicht High-End sein), muss aber dann auch ein paar Jahre lang durchhalten ohne aufrüsten. Bin auch nicht so firm im Basteln, daher wäre mir eine Komplettlösung für den PC deutlich lieber.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps/Links posten!
Danke im Voraus, -Del


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2021)

Also, derzeit zahlst du halt locker 200-300€ mehr für eine ordentliche Grafikkarte, aber das weißt du ja vermutlich. 

Der hier wäre zB sehr stark für den Preis: https://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p104205   Vielleicht als CPU-Kühler 30€ mehr für den Sythe Mugen ausgeben, das kann man da selber ändern im Konfigurator.



Zur Lüftung:  Wenn du nen 8 Jahre alten PC hast, dann kennst du moderne Lüftung nicht - du wirst mit einem stinknormalen 40-60€-Gehäuse, nem 30€-CPU-Kühler und einer ordentlichen Grafikkarte einen sehr leisen Betrieb haben. Eine Wasserkühlung braucht man nur noch für die Optik oder wenn man wirklich fast lautlos spielen will - dann muss man aber ab 600€ aufwärts für die Kühlung rechnen... 

Wegen der Löcher "oben": Viele Gehäuse haben da einen Filter, da kommt also nix in den PC rein. Erst recht nicht, wenn da 1-2 Lüfter sitzen, die die Luft RAUSblasen. 


Monitor: ich würde WHQD, 27 Zoll nehmen - wäre das okay für dich? Kostet so 300-500€. Beim Sound bin ich ein Fan davon, lieber ohne Subwoofer zu arbeiten, dafür dann aber oberhalb des ganz tiefen Bassbereiches einen guten Sound zu haben - da kommen solche Boxen in Frage https://www.amazon.de/PreSonus-Eris-4-5-Studiomonitor-Paar/dp/B075QVMBT9   Die sind dann auch ein Stück größer als die Satellitenboxen einer typischen 2.1-Anlage, so dass die durchaus auch Bass haben - nur eben nicht so tief wie mit Sub. Dafür ist der Sound aber viel klarer und differenzierter.


----------



## Dels (29. Januar 2021)

Hey Herbboy, 

danke für die schnelle Antwort! Ich schau mir die Übersicht grade an.

Irgendwelche Bedenken, wenn ich statt der 16GB RAM gleich auf 32GB gehen würde? Oder gibt's da Probleme beim Zusammenspiel der Komponenten?
Ich denk mir so, wenn schon Geld ausgeben, dann gleich richtig, um mich dafür ein paar Jahre um nix mehr kümmern zu müssen.

Sicher hast du Recht mit dem Lüfter. Mein aktueller ist schon ziemlich laut im quasi Ruhezustand und zusammen mit dem überlasteten Setup sicher kein guter Vergleich. 
Den besseren CPU-Kühler nehm ich aber gern noch mit rein.

Guter Tipp mit dem Soundsystem! 
Subwoofer ist mir nicht wichtig, zumal mein aktueller ziemlich derbe brummt im Standby - auf die Gefahr verzichte ich gerne in Zukunft 
Bildschirm schau ich mir noch genauer an, aber schonmal massives Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2021)

Dels schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Bedenken, wenn ich statt der 16GB RAM gleich auf 32GB gehen würde? Oder gibt's da Probleme beim Zusammenspiel der Komponenten?
> Ich denk mir so, wenn schon Geld ausgeben, dann gleich richtig, um mich dafür ein paar Jahre um nix mehr kümmern zu müssen.


 Nein, 32GB sind kein Problem. Aber nimm 2x16GB, nicht 4x8GB

Was ich nicht sagen kann ist, ob es nicht auch günstiger geht mit ähnlichen Teilen. Aber an sich ist der Preis schon gut, es gibt viele PCs mit ner schwächeren CPU und nur einer RTX 2070 Super für den gleichen Preis, und die ist deutlich schwächer.


----------



## Dels (29. Januar 2021)

Okay, vielleicht mache ich da grade ein neues Fass auf, aber gibt es Gründe, die dagegen sprechen würden, einen curved Monitor zu haben? 
Beispiel der hier: https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/tf...tore/samsung+curved+monitor+c27f396fhu+264848

Grund dagegen z.B.: Muss man bei sowas immer exakt zentral davor sitzen um alles zu sehen, oder ist es egal, wenn man auch von der Seite reinschaut, wenn man z.B. in seinem Stuhl gemütlich herumlungert?


----------



## Batze (29. Januar 2021)

> - Gehäuse oben muss ohne Lüftungsschlitze gebaut sein, bzw. Aufbau im Inneren sollte keinen Lüfter in diesem Bereich haben, der sie braucht/nutzt. Hintergrund: PC steht nahe am Katzenbaum und sollte daher nicht den ganzen Schmutz einfangen..  Mein aktueller Tower tut das leider


Die oberen Schlitze, also wenn du da einen Lüfter eingebaut hast, dann muss er nach draußen blasen und nicht nach innen. Die oberen Lüfter haben die Aufgabe die warme Luft die nach oben steigt nach außen hin zu befördern und nicht umgekehrt, dafür sind die vorderen Lüfter für zuständig oder die die weiter unten liegen. So solltest du auch keine Probleme mit deinen Katzenbaum bekommen.


----------



## Dels (29. Januar 2021)

Naja, ich habe nicht direkt das Problem, dass die Luft da reingesaugt wird, aber ich sage mal, die Lüftungsschlitze bzw. das Gitter sind voller festklemmender Katzenhaare, da sich das im ausgeschalteten Zustand dort ansammelt und teilweise in dem feinen Lochgitter verkantet. Und der Staub rieselt nachts da auch schön rein und sammelt sich am Boden des Towers - das hätte ich eben gerne vermieden, indem z.B. nur auf der Rückseite Öffnungen sind, statt zusätzlich oben.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2021)

Dels schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe nicht direkt das Problem, dass die Luft da reingesaugt wird, aber ich sage mal, die Lüftungsschlitze bzw. das Gitter sind voller festklemmender Katzenhaare, da sich das im ausgeschalteten Zustand dort ansammelt und teilweise in dem feinen Lochgitter verkantet. Und der Staub rieselt nachts da auch schön rein und sammelt sich am Boden des Towers - das hätte ich eben gerne vermieden, indem z.B. nur auf der Rückseite Öffnungen sind, statt zusätzlich oben.



Bei nem Komplett-PC kann man das nicht immer beinflussen, wie das Gehäuse genau aussieht - aber viele Gehäuse haben da sehr feine magnetische Staubfilter, da verfangen sich die Haare sicher nicht. Es gibt auch welche zum Nachkaufen - die passen zwar ggf. nicht perfekt, aber wenn du weißt, wie viele Lüfter oben reinpassen, kannst du entsprechend eine Version mit zB 240x120mm oder 360x120mm oder 280x140mm usw. kaufen - hier 240x120mm: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08B1JWFZ8

Und zur Not kannst du auch einfach ein billiges Fliegengitter kaufen, zurechtschneiden und oben festkleben. Und das tauschst du dann alle paar Monate aus.


Wegen des Monitors: wenn man seitlich sitzt, dann KANN es passieren, dass die Farbgebung sich etwas ändert und es einen stört. Aber da rede ich von einem wirklich stark veränderten Winkel und nicht davon, dass man sich im 50-100cm entfernen Stuhl mal um 20-30cm bewegt. Wobei selbst da ein Unterschied beim Bild zu sehen ist, WENN es gerade etwas darstellt, das quasi aus nur einer Farbe besteht. zB bei einem Ladebildschirm kann es sein, dass du nen 5cm breiten helleren Bereich siehst, und wenn du dich leicht anders hinsetzt, dann ist der Bereich weg oder woanders.


----------



## Dels (29. Januar 2021)

Yo, danke für deine ganzen Tipps, die sind echt Gold wert 

Das mit der Farbveränderung beim Monitor ist ein wichtiger Punkt! ich arbeite ja auch im Bereich Bildbearbeitung, da ist es natürlich nicht so gut, wenn Farben nicht exakt dargestellt werden, nur weil ich grade nicht aufpasse und schräg dasitze. Das ist dann schon ein Grund für mich eher keinen curved zu kaufen - danke für den Hinweis! 

Das mit dem Gitter muss ich mir wohl anschauen. 
Notfalls bastle ich mir eine Abdeckung, die ein paar cm über dem Gitter "schwebt", falls der Dreck Überhand nimmt.

Dann werd ich mich mal an die Bestellung machen, danke für die Hilfe  
Kann sein, dass ich noch einen Monitor reinwerfe, ob da alles passt.

Cheers!


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2021)

Dels schrieb:


> Yo, danke für deine ganzen Tipps, die sind echt Gold wert
> 
> Das mit der Farbveränderung beim Monitor ist ein wichtiger Punkt! ich arbeite ja auch im Bereich Bildbearbeitung, da ist es natürlich nicht so gut, wenn Farben nicht exakt dargestellt werden, nur weil ich grade nicht aufpasse und schräg dasitze. Das ist dann schon ein Grund für mich eher keinen curved zu kaufen - danke für den Hinweis!


 Diese Problematik hat aber weniger mit "Curved" zu tun - es ist nur so, dass die meisten Curved-Modelle eher für Entertainment sind und daher per se nicht megagut für professionelles Fotoediting sind, natürlich hat ein Monitor für zB 400€, der WQHD und alle denkbaren Gaming-Features bietet, eine höheres Risiko für ein nicht ganz so gutes Bild als ein Monitor für 400€ ohne Gaming-Features, der sich an Office-Anwender richtet. Für Fotoediting solltest du auf einen Monitor mit 100% Farbraum setzen, da gibt es auch eine Adobe-Zertifizierung - das kann aber auch ein Curved sein. 

Wie hoch ist denn dein aktueller PC? Vor 8 Jahren hat "man" ja noch Riesentower gekauft, heutzutage kannst du locker alles in 10cm kleineren Gehäusen unterbringen - da wäre eine kleine Schutz-Ebene also kein Problem, aber nicht zu dicht über dem PC wegen der Abluft.


----------



## Dels (29. Januar 2021)

Ganz so schlimm ist es nicht mit der Farbtreue - das Photoediting mache ich privat - beruflich wäre es natürlich ein zwingendes Muss, aber dafür nutze ich sowieso schon einen Mac,
Aber mein designgeschädigtes  Auge hätte trotzdem auch zuhause ein Problem mit größeren Farbunterschieden je nach Sitzposition.

Ich liebäugle gerade mit diesem hier: https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/ac...1/eqsqid/6e02a978-d9d3-4471-af46-896ad0929041
Taugt der was? 
Und: Besser ein Display Port Kabel gleich mitbestellen oder reicht HDMI bei 3-5 Metern?
Ich überlege, ob ich das Kabel hinter dem Schrank laufen lasse, da brauche ich etwas längere Kabel.

Mein aktueller Tower ist knapp 47cm hoch, der neue wird ca. 44cm hoch sein - insofern nicht sooo viel weniger, aber ich hätte auch noch gut Platz nach oben frei, das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Batze (29. Januar 2021)

Katzenbaum 20cm woanders hinstellen, wer sich sowas wie Katzen hält findet genug Möglichkeiten dafür.


----------



## Dels (30. Januar 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Katzenbaum 20cm woanders hinstellen, wer sich sowas wie Katzen hält findet genug Möglichkeiten dafür.



Lol, ok ich wollte eigentlich nur nen neuen Ersatz-PC, nicht mein ganzes Wohnzimmer neu umstellen. Kann den Baum ja nicht mitten in den Raum setzen.
Nett gemeint, aber wäre die Lösung so einfach, hätte ich das ja schon 8 Jahre früher gemacht


----------



## Hypertrax99 (30. Januar 2021)

Am besten du baust dir selber ein Customgehäuse bzw. ein Katzenbaum, wo der PC drin ist ^^

Vorteil: Du sparst Platz und die Katze hats immer schön warm


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2021)

Dels schrieb:


> Ganz so schlimm ist es nicht mit der Farbtreue - das Photoediting mache ich privat - beruflich wäre es natürlich ein zwingendes Muss, aber dafür nutze ich sowieso schon einen Mac,
> Aber mein designgeschädigtes  Auge hätte trotzdem auch zuhause ein Problem mit größeren Farbunterschieden je nach Sitzposition.
> 
> Ich liebäugle gerade mit diesem hier: https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/ac...1/eqsqid/6e02a978-d9d3-4471-af46-896ad0929041
> ...



Für den Preis ist der Monitor gut, aber es ist kein super-Monitor. Wenn du Pech hast, hat der vielleicht an manchen Stellen etwas hellere "Wolken" bei dunklem Bild. Aber du kannst den ja in Ruhe mal ausprobieren. Ein ausgewiesener Gaming-Monitor ist der nicht, da er "nur" 75 Hz hat. 

Ein längeres Kabel ist überhaupt kein Problem, egal ob HDMI oder DP.


----------



## Dels (30. Januar 2021)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Am besten du baust dir selber ein Customgehäuse bzw. ein Katzenbaum, wo der PC drin ist ^^
> 
> Vorteil: Du sparst Platz und die Katze hats immer schön warm



Hahaha!
Oh DAS würde ihnen gut in den Kram passen, fantastische Idee


----------



## DocHN83 (30. Januar 2021)

Zum Monitor : hab mir den erst vor wenigen Wochen gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings ist sowas ja auch immer recht subjektiv.


----------



## Dels (31. Januar 2021)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Zum Monitor : hab mir den erst vor wenigen Wochen gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings ist sowas ja auch immer recht subjektiv.



Oh, danke für den Input! Macht mir die Entscheidung noch leichter


----------



## Dels (31. Januar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Für den Preis ist der Monitor gut, aber es ist kein super-Monitor. Wenn du Pech hast, hat der vielleicht an manchen Stellen etwas hellere "Wolken" bei dunklem Bild. Aber du kannst den ja in Ruhe mal ausprobieren. Ein ausgewiesener Gaming-Monitor ist der nicht, da er "nur" 75 Hz hat.
> 
> Ein längeres Kabel ist überhaupt kein Problem, egal ob HDMI oder DP.



Danke für dein Feedback dazu - ich werd ihn mal ausprobieren!  
Meine PC Spiele haben in der Regel keine High-End Grafikanforderungen, die belasten eher den Speicher, und mein knapp 10 Jahre-Monitor (noch DVI-Anschluss....) kam grade so noch mühsam hinterher, lol. Da bin ich mit dem neuen nun einigermaßen guter Dinge 

(Mit Ausnahme von Netflix, da wurde er regelmäßig schwarz/verlor die Verbindung aus mir nicht bekannten Gründen. Hab bis heute noch nicht rausgefunden, woran es lag. Nach einem "blinden" Sprung in den Anmeldebildschirm ging's dann wieder für ein paar Minuten oder mal Stunden mit Glück.)


----------

